
Distill: An Interactive, Visual Journal for Machine Learning Research - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/distill-an-interactive-visual-journal-for-machine-learning-research
======
dang
Currently at #1 and #3 respectively:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13915808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13915808)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13915865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13915865)

